# Pony Ride - charging price.



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

DEFINATELY need insurance.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, petting zoos and the like normally arent by the hour. You usually pay $5 -20 depending on the amount of animals flat rate. 
Insurance would be a good idea and I would have liability waivers on top of it in case -- Talk to a lawyer. 
Pony Parties charge by the hour/event


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

The animals we have go with the ponies. We have 2 goats a bunny, and the pony. We may also have a horse going. Thanks for the lawyer thing, i really need a little more help. Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks so much
Anny


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Definitely yes for the insurance.

As for the pricing in your area, give any other petting zoos a call and inquire how much they charge and for what, that should give you a good idea of what to charge.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't think this is exactly what you are offering, but it might give you an idea on pricing. When I was in high school my friend and I gave pony rides to young children. We charged $10 or $15 (i don't remember which) for a 20-30 min ride. We would have the pony tacked up, and the child would get to groom on the pony for a few mins before and after the ride. 20 min rides were the best, the 30 min rides were a little long.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

A quick "edit" 

On insurance - Will wavers signed by the kids and kids parents + helmets, and a sign saying equines are unpredictable and can be dangerous. Ride at your own risk.

What do you all think.

Ive decided $100 per-hour, + a mini petting zoo.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

even if you have waivers signed you should have insurance regardless. $100/hour what exactly would that include for how many kids?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

at the most 9


----------

